# [solved] Probleme mit dhcpd und der resolv.conf

## eXoCooLd

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem dhcpd.

Der dhcpd setzt meine IP und das Gateway, aber vergisst die resolv.conf zu ändern

weshalb mir dan der DNS Server für das Netzwerk fehlt.

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

Hat jemand eine Tip für mich woran das liegen könnte?

Danke für die HilfeLast edited by eXoCooLd on Fri Oct 12, 2007 11:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jkoerner

In /etc/conf.d/ liegt ein Beispiel net.example. Deine eingetragenen Zeilen kann ich dort nicht finden...

Auch hat sich wohl einiges in dhcpcd-3.1.5 geändert. Einer der Beiträge der mir bei meiner Problemlösung geholfen hat ist  hier 

----------

## musv

Auch wenn das jetzt wieder einer von den typischen Untips ist, die man eigentlich lassen sollte:

Ich empfehle Dir trotzdem dnsmasq (Howtos gibt's haufenweise dazu im Netz) zu verwenden. Für kleine Netzwerke wesentlich einfacher zu konfigurieren, kann (im Gegensatz zu dhcpd) auch dynamische empfangene DNS-Server weiterleiten.  Ich hatte nämlich dasselbe Problem wie du und hab's nur teilweise hinbekommen. 

Siehe dazu auch hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-592751.html

Falls du doch bei dhcpd bleiben willst: 

Die kurze Lösung ist die zusätzliche Installation von net-dns/resolvconf-gentoo auf dem Client.

----------

## eXoCooLd

Danke für die Hilfe, lag an net-dns/resolvconf-gentoo,

wusste garnicht das es so ein Package gibt  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Dann sei doch so lieb und setze ein [solved] vor den Threadtitel.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

